# At least they're easy to display



## Mailman1960 (Mar 27, 2021)

Early p d company Johnson & Johnson, Bayer Aspirin, and the usual bromo-seltzer. Is anything of value


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Early p d company Johnson & Johnson, Bayer Aspirin, and the usual bromo-seltzer. Is anything of value


Thank you for the response, is it worth keeping these to bring to a flea market or put them on a post and make them disappear


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Thank you for the response, is it worth keeping these to bring to a flea market or put them on a post and make them disappear


Sometimes you have to answer your own question. I kind of like the idea of making them disappear. Fence post and a shot gun huh. Your Bottles at the flea market would maybe be $1.50 or $2.00 for colored one's and .50 cent to . 75 cents for the clear slicks. This is what people want to pay. If you think they're worth more then I'd say display them or blast them cause they're yours and you can do that. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 28, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Sometimes you have to answer your own question. I kind of like the idea of making them disappear. Fence post and a shot gun huh. Your Bottles at the flea market would maybe be $1.50 or $2.00 for colored one's and .50 cent to . 75 cents for the clear slicks. This is what people want to pay. If you think they're worth more then I'd say display them or blast them cause they're yours and you can do that.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Giddy up


----------

